# Deployment Watch



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm trying to decide which watch(es) to bring on my upcoming all-expenses Mid-East holiday (I'll probably bring 2-3 watches). Following is a list of some of my criteria. I'd like to take a watch I already own, but a new purchase is not out of the question. The Casio GPS watch is going for sure.

In no particluar order:

1. Easy to read, day and night.

2. Fits on a NATO.

3. Lightweight.

4. Low profile (doesn't catch when donning/doffing kit, fits under DCU sleeve with cuff buttoned).

5. Hackable.

6. Not too much of a crow item/low latent heat of evaporation. I love my brothers in arms, but I don't necessarily trust 'em.

7. At least 50m waterproof - it's probably going in the shower with me (see #6). I will take at least one dive watch, which of course will not meet #4 by definition









8. I prefer an automatic/kinetic/solar, but a quartz is not out of the question.

9. Tough. It's going to take some knocks.

10. Replaceable, as in #s 6 and 9.

11. Tactical. No polished steel. Also, a domed crystal is less likely to 'signal' in the sun.

The options I've considered so far:

Glycine Combat

Omega SMP Ti

O&W M4 (would brush it first, or maybe PVD it)

Adina 1000m

Suunto Observer Ti

H3 65xx

Eco-zilla/Citizen 1000m

Emergency

Yao mod of my BM (I couldn't take a whole year of that hour hand)

Any other thoughts (watches or criteria)?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As I was reading the criteria , H3 with composite body was seeming to fit....









Good luck out there Colin


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Suunto, for sure

Roger


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Colin you need a CWC G10 2000 issue on a grey NATO .... and the Combat of course


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> The Casio GPS watch is going for sure.


Hi Colin

Is that the same Casio GPS watch as mine? (the PRT-2GP?)

You can see the one I have in my previous post *here*

Good luck


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

'tis, and the blame sets square on that very post
















I'll have to take it with me - I need the year to read the manual. I haven't had much luck with the GPS function in central Texas, but it works well around cities. I have grids for the major Iraqi cities and landmarks, so I'm hoping I can get easier fixes in country than I can here.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> so I'm hoping I can get easier fixes in country than I can here.


Do you think the GPS satalites give better coverage over the Middle East?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't see why they need all those satellites over there. They should be _here_ so we can hunt and shoot our guns, and so the 710s can drive to get our groceries without getting lost









I think that's why I haven't been able to get fixes on post, even with the accuracy dialed down - no satellite orbits over military bases


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I think you need the following:

-backlight

-GMT function

-alarm

The answer: Citizen promaster


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Couldn't give a toss about which watch you wear Colin







.

Just get back safely







.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

H3,Luminox,Taser.

They're tough ,highly visible.I got the 200m steel modelwith the c/f bezell.

I wouldn't take a 50m watch in the shower.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes, the lack of a screw down crown on the Glycine worries me.

Good idea Adrian, but I have similar functionality with the Suunto.

Thanks rocket, well heard.

More to follow...


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Which Suunto has 100m WR and it is not a dive computer? Most of the 'regulars' have a WR of 50m and the official website is not too generous about this subject.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The Suunto Observer has a WR of 100m and an easy battery replacement scheme







Check out the Suunto USA product page for more watch specs than you can digest at one sitting Suunto Products

As I've posted before, the Suunto "wrist top computers" are very popular among SOF and covered units, some even making them issue items. A mate has several (moving between units and repeatedly getting issued watches) and was going to pass along his desert tan Vector, but his son glommed onto it. The used Ti Observer I snagged on e$ay looks the trick.


----------

